
Metrics Lead to Effective Sprint Retrospectives - bmgoss
https://sourcelevel.io/blog/how-metrics-lead-to-effective-sprint-retrospectives
======
masonhensley
I have come to the conclusion that the number of MR’s during a sprint is not a
insightful metric.

Primarily because the functionality targeted for being completed by the MR can
vary so greatly.

Regarding time MR’s take to merge? I don’t think trying to get the number
“lower” is the goal. Probably best to say, we’ve agreed to an SLA of x days.
Anything over Y days is a big red flag.

Thanks for sharing- not trying to come across as negative. I totally agree
metrics should be included in retro’s ... it’s adjacent to what I’m working
on.

I’m just convinced that a lot of product/project management metrics have “no
meat on the bones” or aren’t really concrete at the end of the day - vanity
metrics.

